# my ram OC's to 4000 CAS 18, should I just leave it at 3200 CAS 14 instead?



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

I paid $187 for team dark pro cas 14-14-14-31 3200 ram 2x8gb... my motherboard MSI has a Memory Try It feature... well... it is stable at 4000 cas 18-18-18, so which is better? should i stick with lower latency?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I paid $187 for team dark pro cas 14-14-14-31 3200 ram 2x8gb... my motherboard MSI has a Memory Try It feature... well... it is stable at 4000 cas 18-18-18, so which is better? should i stick with lower latency?


Test it.
I think you will find that your CPU has a preference to what speeds the memory runs at.
That's impressive either way you go.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Test it.
> I think you will find that your CPU has a preference to what speeds the memory runs at.
> That's impressive either way you go.



Cool. Cinebench was fine, will try AIDA64 and prime95 next if stable at 4000 cas 18 im just gonna leave at that.


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd love some numbers on it


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

I need some help guys, Prime95 shows all workers working fine except number 2. what do I do? AIDA64 was fine for 5 minutes (will test it overnight later) but I wanted to try Prime... what does this fatal error mean? everything else seems to be working fine, AIDA uses 100% usage all 6 cores... but Prime95 is only using 4 cores for some reason...


----------



## Vario (Apr 7, 2018)

I would run it at 3200 CL14 .
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews...Memory_Performance_Benchmark_Analysis/10.html
Performance at this is high and it is the XMP rated speed so it should ideally be stable at that level without any future unstable hijinx.



lynx29 said:


> I need some help guys, Prime95 shows all workers working fine except number 2. what do I do? AIDA64 was fine for 5 minutes (will test it overnight later) but I wanted to try Prime... what does this fatal error mean? everything else seems to be working fine, AIDA uses 100% usage all 6 cores... but Prime95 is only using 4 cores for some reason...


Means you are unstable.  Prime 95 is more difficult to pass than AIDA.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

Vario said:


> I would run it at 3200 CL14 .
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews...Memory_Performance_Benchmark_Analysis/10.html
> Performance at this is high and it is the XMP rated speed so it should ideally be stable at that level without any future unstable hijinx.
> 
> ...




aye good point. i will do XMP, then run porime95 again maybe that will fix fatal error  on worker 2 as well


----------



## Vario (Apr 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> aye good point. i will do XMP, then run porime95 again maybe that will fix fatal error  on worker 2 as well


I hope so.  If that doesn't work try it with stock ram to rule out the ram, and then if still failing, it is probably your vcore that needs a bump.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

Vario said:


> I hope so.  If that doesn't work try it with stock ram to rule out the ram, and then if still failing, it is probably your vcore that needs a bump.



XMP fixed it, no more fatal error in prime95. ill just stick with XMP 3200 14-14-14-31  

temps with Kryonaut are surprisingly good, I was expecting worse than this since I didn't go liquid metal


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 7, 2018)

3200 CL14 is pretty good, 4000 CL18 might give you a few more fps in some scenarios, like 5% maybe, and only in heavily CPU intensive scenes. It's your choice whether it's worth your time and effort to tweak your memory for a minor change. I'd tweak that to achieve 4000 CL18 stable, might require bumping IMC/ram voltage, your sticks are samsung b-die ones, best for achieving fastest clocks at lowest cl.
However, running xmp is perfectly fine and you're not going to see any difference like 99.9% of the time. Like I said, 3200 cl14 is plenty fast.


----------



## Vario (Apr 7, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> 3200 CL14 is pretty good, 4000 CL18 might give you a few more fps in some scenarios, like 5% maybe, and only in heavily CPU intensive scenes. It's your choice whether it's worth your time and effort to tweak your memory for a minor change. I'd tweak that to achieve 4000 CL18 stable, might require bumping IMC/ram voltage, but running xmp is perfectly fine and you're not going to see any difference like 99.9% of the time. Like I said, 3200 cl14 is plenty fast.


Do you have a source for that 5%?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 7, 2018)

No I haven't seen any worthy reviews for 4GHz ram in comparison with 3200. I'm guessing it's not gonna be bigger than 5%.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

well I can't figure out why, but 5.2 ghz all 6 cores is stable in AIDA64, Cinebench, TimeSpy, but for some reason Prime95 gives me fatal error on worker 2, it never crashes or freezes and other works keep going just fine... 0% cpu usage on number 2 core... but the other programs its 100% usage all 6 cores.

i tried cranking voltage real high as well, 1.425v even though it only needs 1.415  same issue right away it says worker fatal error on number 2 cpu....


so do i just say screw it and run at 5 ghz 0 avx offset loadline calibration on mode 5 and 1.415v?  or is this prime95 fatal error an actual dangerous thing? nothing is freezing or crashing... so im inclined to say screw prime95...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 7, 2018)

Maybe 5.2GHz with -2 avx offset ? Tested that ?


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Maybe 5.2GHz with -2 avx offset ? Tested that ?



yep.  anything above 4.5ghz it says fata error 2... prime95 only everything else works perfect....

maybe prime95 doesnt play well with the new Redstone 4 1803 Win 10?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 7, 2018)

I have had systems stable for over a year in everything except Prime 95.
I have had systems crash and yet be Prime 95 stable...
I don't use Prime 95 to test stability anymore...my games do that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> I have had systems stable for over a year in everything except Prime 95.
> I have had systems crash and yet be Prime 95 stable...
> I don't use Prime 95 to test stability anymore...my games do that.



yep I said screw it. went back to 4000 ram at 18 CAS wiuth memory Try it (those benches a person earlier in this topic linked were with CAS 23 at 4000... so yeah can't really use that as an argument.

and 5ghz even at 1.365v no downclocking, temps are not breaking 77 celsius in stress tests. -Prime95 = deleted screw that crap.  games are running fine, temps are fine.  gtx 1080 ti is boosting to 2050 core.  i'd say this is a pretty epicly fast system and prime95 can eat my shorts.  liek I said prime95 was never crashing, just one of the cores would say fatal and not run but the rest ran fine, so meh all 6 cores 100% working in everything else with 0 issues.

topic can be closed. im happy with my final settings - system specs updated if anyone wants to see it all, cheers mates


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 7, 2018)

RAM performance is very application specific with respect to whether it benefits from lower CAS or more speed.  One generic yard stick is CAS x 1000 / Speed (lower is better)

14 x 1000 / 3200 = 4.375 ns
18 x 1000 / 4000 = 4.500 ns

So outta the chute, I'd lean towards the 3200, only way to know what is serving you better is to test it with the apps in question


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

THE ULTIMATE TANK OF 2005, MOST LEGENDARY PALADIN OF 2004 AND 2005 HAS ARRIVED!!!! LET THE TANKING BEGIN!


John Naylor said:


> RAM performance is very application specific with respect to whether it benefits from lower CAS or more speed.  One generic yard stick is CAS x 1000 / Speed (lower is better)
> 
> 14 x 1000 / 3200 = 4.375 ns
> 18 x 1000 / 4000 = 4.500 ns
> ...




oh sweet mama... if only I were not a tight butt with my money:


----------



## DarthBaggins (Apr 7, 2018)

I spent that on my 4x8GB 2400 CL10 kit (Corsair Dom's)
But I would aim for a good speed with a low CL


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> RAM performance is very application specific with respect to whether it benefits from lower CAS or more speed.  One generic yard stick is CAS x 1000 / Speed (lower is better)
> 
> 14 x 1000 / 3200 = 4.375 ns
> 18 x 1000 / 4000 = 4.500 ns
> ...



I've never seen such simple math before   I was just going to point out this... 3200 @ CAS 14 is better than 4000 @ CAS 19.  Too bad they don't show CAS 18 but the difference wouldn't be much


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> I've never seen such simple math before   I was just going to point out this... 3200 @ CAS 14 is better than 4000 @ CAS 19.  Too bad they don't show CAS 18 but the difference wouldn't be much
> 
> View attachment 99482



thats CAS-19-23-23 thats much much different than CAS 18-18-18 :/ not sure that reference can be used to be honest


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> thats CAS-19-23-23 thats much much different than CAS 18-18-18 :/ not sure that reference can be used to be honest



If you compare the other numbers, the first one is the most significant.  Yea, there will be a difference but tiny.  What's interesting is the difference between 1T and 2T


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> thats CAS-19-23-23 thats much much different than CAS 18-18-18 :/ not sure that reference can be used to be honest


Sure it can..
Start with the MSI try it settings then go into manual settings and try setting the first at 18 (or whatever)and restart...only takes your Mobo a few minutes stuck in boot loop before it recovers


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> If you compare the other numbers, the first one is the most significant.  Yea, there will be a difference but tiny.  What's interesting is the difference between 1T and 2T



my 4000 is 18-18-18-21 1T  so mine is one not two 



jmcslob said:


> Sure it can..
> Start with the MSI try it settings then go into manual settings and try setting the first at 18 (or whatever)and restart...only takes your Mobo a few minutes stuck in boot loop before it recovers


 why would I do this? I am very happy/stable with current cas 18 1T 4000


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> why would I do this? I am very happy/stable with current cas 18 1T 4000



I think that was the point, mess with the other numbers and your asking for stability trouble.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> I think that was the point, mess with the other numbers and your asking for stability trouble.



I never messed with anything, I went to MSI BIOS, clicked memory try it, it rebooted twice and thats what I got, lol its stable, AIDA 64 never crashed, and I did 4 benches and 3 demanding games, 0 issues. im quite happy.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I never messed with anything, I went to MSI BIOS, clicked memory try it, it rebooted twice and thats what I got, lol its stable, AIDA 64 never crashed, and I did 4 benches and 3 demanding games, 0 issues. im quite happy.



Nice, that's some screaming RAM.  Let's see some numbers!  ...Passmark maybe?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 7, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I never messed with anything, I went to MSI BIOS, clicked memory try it, it rebooted twice and thats what I got, lol its stable, AIDA 64 never crashed, and I did 4 benches and 3 demanding games, 0 issues. im quite happy.


Does your BIOS have "Gaming try it" yet?


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Does your BIOS have "Gaming try it" yet?



It does. I tried it earlier this morning and all it did was set my RAM to XMP 3200 14-14-14 lol no idea if I did it wrong, but the only option is to click on it, didn't do anything for me. I tried both "gaming try it and gaming try it maxed" those were the two options under Memory Try It... maybe the MOBO has to be set in game mode in BIOS before that works? I am not sure... game mode makes it 4.2ghz max clock though.... so i really want to avoid turning that on since my 5ghz is low temps and rock solid stable


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 11, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Does your BIOS have "Gaming try it" yet?




All things considered, RAM at this speed is a non issue really and running it at 4000, I mean yeah its cool for epeen 

Either way nice OC there lynx


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2018)

Why ask when you can just test yourself? I would think the 3200 cl14 would care a bit better but cl18 at 4000 could come close.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 11, 2018)

erocker said:


> Why ask when you can just test yourself? I would think the 3200 cl14 would care a bit better but cl18 at 4000 could come close.



I just wasn't sure what the general consensus was, also, there are a lot of behind the scenes stuff windows does, that may benefit from faster speed over latency, I am not sure... its hard to tell, but I think 4000 "feels" overall snappier when clicking on stuff... but I have no idea, could be placebo.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 11, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> its hard to tell, but I think 4000 "feels" overall snappier when clicking on stuff... but I have no idea, could be placebo.


It is placebo.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 11, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> It is placebo.



you don't know grandpa and i am not sharing any ice cream with you!  huhuhuhu


----------



## vega22 (Apr 11, 2018)

it will really depend on the usage.

somethings will respond better to the extra bandwidth 4000mhz gives you while somethings will like the lower latency 3200mhz gives.

i would imagine somewhere in the middle will be the best overall exp. like see how tight you can get them to run at 3600mhz or so.

i would use aida, cinebench and cpuz to give you an idea of the performance changes and test it on each multi from 32 to 40, then go with what ever you like the most


----------

